# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 6/18



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing this past week was quite good. Anglers reported catching fish
pitching cranks in the shallows, slip bobbering in the trees, and trolling spinners.
For cranks, anglers have been doing best on countdowns, shad raps, walleye divers,
and hornets. The better areas this past week were Howard Bay, Bud Bay, Old Mil, New
Mil, Knudson's Bay, Wolfords Bay, Penny Bay, and the south end of Black Tiger. Pike
continue to be caught in along with the walleyes in most areas of the lake. White
bass fishing's been fairly good this week as well. Some of the better spots were
the north end of Creel Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay, and the Storm Sewer area.
Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

